# Frilled Milla :)



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 3, 2012)

_She started rubbing today after basking so I caught some pics 












She almost looks like a little tegu flower or a frilled dragon tegu 














_


----------



## KritterKeeper (Oct 3, 2012)

Very cute! =) I have some pics like that of my bearded dragon..always cracks me up


----------



## Steven. (Oct 3, 2012)

It amazing how these guys look. I love the pointy nose.. And yours is beautiful, even if she has a little mane..lol


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 3, 2012)

Very cute bubblz. How long have you had this one?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 4, 2012)

_Thanks everyone.
Rhetoricx she's 1 1/2 years old,.. formerly known as Korben just a name change to Milla after she showed no signs of being male._


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 4, 2012)

Ohh ok. That makes a lot more sense, she looked familiar but I wasn't entirely sure


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2012)

Neat looking animal.


----------

